# baiting fine?



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

anyone know if they have come up with a set dollar amount for a fine?i have heard alot of rumors.


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

The fine for unlawful baiting is between $50 and $500 and up to 90 days in jail


more info here: http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Baiting-FAQ_247215_7.pdf


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

What does it matter?If you don't bait you will not be fined.Sounds to me if it is not that much you might be willing to take the chance.Please excuse me if I am wrong.I am not going to worry about it because I don't bait,that way I am not stuck in one spot staring at a bait pile. If I don't see anything at one spot I can always be more mobile and find other spots.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

i do not bait however, i have a co-worker who got busted he was told 130.00$ the guy he thinks turned him in is baiting and got turned in yesterday,he is wondering if the fines will be the same.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

I beleive it's up to each county's judge, We have one guy at our club that says he will continue to bait and pay the fine each time and will not stop. I told him after a few times I would think the judge will say apparently you have not learned your lesson and be throwed in jail


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

The fines are determined by each court with the min/max that was established by the legislature. Every court is different. The magistrate should be able to answer your question. Up here in my county, baiting fines are pretty steep compared to some of the surrounding counties.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

tommy-n said:


> I beleive it's up to each county's judge, We have one guy at our club that says he will continue to bait and pay the fine each time and will not stop. I told him after a few times I would think the judge will say apparently you have not learned your lesson and be throwed in jail


Habitual offenders are subject to steeper fines and loss of hunting privledges. It is kind of silly to lose your hunting privleges for 4 years because you have to sit over a bait pile to get a deer.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

I agree , he's one of those cocky know it all type person with big money and thinks he's all that, hunts all over the world on guided trips and his 2 1/2 car garage is a trophy room., but cannot kill a big michigan buck on his own:lol:: Nothing would be more rewarding then him getting burned. He's also one of the guys that rides his four wheeler on the road all the time.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

When it WAS legal...you could only bait beginning today, October 1st, anyway! Dumping of bait before that date was still *ALWAYS ILLEGAL*!


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

If that guy was in my club and did not want to go by the books he would be booted out of the club PERIOD.................


----------



## Stix (Oct 10, 2008)

tommy-n said:


> I agree , he's one of those cocky know it all type person with big money and thinks he's all that, hunts all over the world on guided trips and his 2 1/2 car garage is a trophy room., but cannot kill a big michigan buck on his own:lol:: Nothing would be more rewarding then him getting burned. He's also one of the guys that rides his four wheeler on the road all the time.



First I have never hunted OVER a bait pile. My mother loves to watch deer out the back sliding door. Its one of the things she loves to do with my dad who cant hunt anymore but loves to see the deer.

They are getting up there in age and who knows how may seasons they have. So there is a bait pile usually on the property but its 20 yards from the backdoor for parents enjoyment. We hunt 1/4 mile in the woods.

Don't think everyone is a cocky fool who can't get a michigan buck cause they lack the skill. 

I do not bait the backyard just due to the fact its against the law. It is a disappointment for my parents but we will do what we have to so in the future we can have them around in plentifull numbers. So maybe next year they can see 50 at a time instead of 25.


----------



## Danatodd99 (Dec 26, 2001)

2 words food plot


----------

